# Justin's Fluval Ebi



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

After all the moving during the Winter break, I finally got everything in, well almost everything. Like everyone else mentioned, the intake slits of the internal filter are big enough to suck in the shrimplets. So I cut the original black bio-foam in half and stick one inside as a pre-filter. It works great since I will be using a bag of AquaClear Biomax filter insert instead of the bio-foam anyway. It comes in handy.

Right now, I have some juvy Painted Fire Red, a few regular female RCS, and a single CRS in it. I guess I will have to move the RCS to another tank soon as they are berried by the small PFR.. some cougar shrimps...:hihi: It seems like the one CRS in the tank is pretty happy and healthy. I may get a few more to see if they will live and breed this time around. Scape-wise, I always wanted to get a few of those manzanita branches in there. But it seems like it's not that easy to come by, especially the ones that are small enough in this nano tank. So I opted for a few rocks for now. Hopefully, the plants will be ok and grow in some more in this low tech setup. So here we go, my new Fluval Ebi.

Fauna:
PFR and CRS

Flora:
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'
Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow'
Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Cryptocoryne beckettii 'Petchii'
Sagittaria subulata
Fissidens fontanus
Vesicularia dubyana 'Christmas'










Level view,









PFR babies when they first got here,


















One of the better colored regular RCS, not berried yet, maybe too big for the smaller PFR??









The lonely CRS,









One of the berried RCS,


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Lookin' good! Take a look at my Ebi please; http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/125237-fluval-ebi-oebt-crs-rcs-more.html\

PS what grade is that CRS!? It looks really good, mine are B or C, and my parents got them for me, not knowing about grading LOL!


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe an A grade. It's always good to start with easier grades and move up from there!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

nice minimalist scape. try gluing some moss to the rock wall there to make it look real nice and blend with the scape. if you ask what glue will do this, try cyanocrealate super glue gel. im not sure how to spell it but its safe to use underwater (do the gluing in air of course). if youre nervous just do a quick WC after the gluing. But it really is very safe and worth a try.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Newman said:


> nice minimalist scape. try gluing some moss to the rock wall there to make it look real nice and blend with the scape. if you ask what glue will do this, try cyanocrealate super glue gel. im not sure how to spell it but its safe to use underwater (do the gluing in air of course). if youre nervous just do a quick WC after the gluing. But it really is very safe and worth a try.



Good idea man! Let's see how the java ferns and the crypt grow first. Maybe I will throw in some wood in the future.:biggrin:


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

So not much has changed in this tank. I moved all the RCS to my other tank, so from now on, this tank will only house PFR and CRS. Btw, forgot to mention that the PFR were from msnikkistar~! Big thumb up for Nicole!!! :thumbsup:

Well, back to the more interesting stuff. I just got back from NYC a few days ago. It was a relaxing trip. I just kinda wondered around. I visited both Win and 123, and I liked Win more. They had some cool Sakura Fire Red, and some were REALLY deep red too :angryfire. I just had to pick up a few. They also had a few CRS for $10 each. Pretty expensive, but I think if you knew when they got shipments in, there should be a good chance that you could find some high grade CRS in there. So, who else could I turn to for CRS in NYC? Lol :hihi: Big props to Johnnyboy, a really nice and helpful guy!! After ~24 hours in a small bucket, and a road trip from NYC to Cleveland, they are all kicking in my tank. Most are still quite small, and hopefully, they will color up better in the near future.

CRS feeding on Ken's liver flakes,




























A berried PFR. It's still quite small and I'm really eager to see her full color when she gets bigger,










This is one of the Sakura Fire Red I got. It's quite small too and it's already displaying good red color. Looks pretty cool,


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Shoot.... the light bulb of the ebi fixture died already, after just a little over a month... :icon_frow


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

try giving it a flick/cord jiggle mine had "died" as well this brought it back for the time being


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

bigboij said:


> try giving it a flick/cord jiggle mine had "died" as well this brought it back for the time being



:angel: It works!!!!!!!!!!! It took WAY more than a flick, but it works!!! Let's see if that works again tomorrow...


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

mine came backup this morning, on its own with no messing with it. It had "died" on sunday, and i did this fix then. hopefully it keeps on for a while longer 



justin182 said:


> :angel: It works!!!!!!!!!!! *It took WAY more than a flick*, but it works!!! Let's see if that works again tomorrow...


im 6'3" 260 so a flick from me is a nice little thump


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

bigboij said:


> mine came backup this morning, on its own with no messing with it. It had "died" on sunday, and i did this fix then. hopefully it keeps on for a while longer
> 
> 
> im 6'3" 260 so a flick from me is a nice little thump



Well, it's REALLY DEAD this time. Had to order a replacement bulb already... :angryfire


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Your layout and shrimp look awesome. Very nice!


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

justin182 said:


> Well, it's REALLY DEAD this time. Had to order a replacement bulb already... :angryfire


sorry to hear about the light. do you plan on getting something different later on?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm currently debating an Ebi or a Spec . . . leaning towards the Spec because the filter is hidden.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

I can officially say that my experiment with CRS has ended miserably, ONCE AGAIN... 

I can only come up with two possible causes. As the CRS died one by one again, I stopped dosing Fenbendazole, and did quite a substantial water change, I guess that could be a reason. The other possible reason could be the water quality in Cleveland. The 8-9 lbs of Fluval Ebi Stratum still can't lower the water hardness here. KH stays at around 4 with pH at 7.6 or so. I have switched to Walmart bottled distill water (ph 6, KH 0) toward the end, but I guess it was too late for the CRS... Anyone in Cleveland succeeds in keeping CRS? Plx let me know the tricks!

Well, the good news is the Fire Red I got were not affected, and there are babies swimming now.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear the CRS died. But you do have some beautiful Fire Reds!


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Justin - I am not in Cleveland but my tap water is the same here in Virginia KH=4 and PH=7.6. Although I haven't gotten to put any CRS in my Ebi tank it is succesfully breeding in my 10g with mixed sand and aquasoil but do 10-15% water changes with my aged tap water. So i can safely say that its not your tap water params unless there is something else in your water that's been added by your water supplier. Just my 2 cents...:wink:

-Brian


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, probably the rapid change of water parameters or the medication.. anyway, good lesson learned. Will be getting R/O system next time around


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

justin182 said:


> Well, it's REALLY DEAD this time. Had to order a replacement bulb already... :angryfire


Well, I just called them and they shipped a new one for free. Express mail! Well, my dad called them. He told them! He said that it shouldn't have gone out yet and that it was a common problem, etc. and they apologized and sent a new one. They're really good as far as customer service goes. And also, last week I stepped on my glass lid (luckily none got into my foot!) and they shipped another one for free. But not express LOL! But point is, they're really nice!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Love the scape!!! Maybe a little moss on the back, but too much would take away from it. I really like it though. It's like an under water take on ikebana! Me likes


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## Viz (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Justin!

I live in Cleveland and had something similar happen to all of my Red Cherry Shrimp. I have not had shrimp in my tank for a few months but it is still set up and running. You may want to try sending an email to the guy that runs www.planetinverts.com. He breeds and sells the CRS and others and is in Hiram, OH which is a suburb outside of Cleveland. You can ask him what his water is like there and see how he successfully breeds his shrimp! Hope this helps.


----------



## givemeplantsorgivemedeath (Dec 4, 2011)

that's a sweet looking tank roud:, is that the stock lighting?


----------

